# Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD



## Gxxmxn (10. Juni 2012)

Hi, 

hab mir die Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD hier ein Link:
http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/p_id/rdccs1/category_path/0_3860_3862/referer/shopping

Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Rolle nur mit Frontbremse, leider ist bei allen 3 Rollen die ich mir gekauft habe, wenn ich die Frontbremse "lockere" der Freilauf sehr schwergängig und löst sich auch erstnach ein oder zwei Umdrehungen.

Meine Frage: Muss ich damit leben oder kann ich irgendeine Mutter etwas lockern oder oder oder, für ein paar Ratschläge wäre ich sehr verbunden.

MfG

Adrian


----------



## Gxxmxn (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD*

Keiner einen Rat für mich ?


----------



## Tino (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD*

Die Dinger haben garkein Freilauf,oder was meinst du???

Du stellst dann über deine stinknormale Frontbremse, deine für den Fisch vorgesehene Bremskraft ein.


----------



## Gxxmxn (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD*



Tino schrieb:


> Die Dinger haben garkein Freilauf,oder was meinst du???
> 
> Du stellst dann über deine stinknormale Frontbremse, deine für den Fisch vorgesehene Bremskraft ein.


 Jo sorry meinte damit das die Bremse sich meiner meinung nach nicht genug löst, egal wie weit ich die aufdrehe.
Hab ich da ne Möglichkeit das nochmal durch lösenvon i einer Schraube oder so zu korregieren oder muss ich damit leben ?


----------



## Tino (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD*

Ich denke mal das die Bremse einfach nur so weit aufzudrehen ist,wie du es machen kannst.

Vielleicht haben ja noch andere einige Tipps.


----------



## Gxxmxn (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das die Bremse einfach nur so weit aufzudrehen ist,wie du es machen kannst.
> 
> Vielleicht haben ja noch andere einige Tipps.


 
Das wäre supper aber alle ziemlich schreibfaul #d


----------



## Gxxmxn (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD*

Keiner ?


----------



## Litschy (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD*

Hey,

also ich habe die Shimano Ultegra 14000 XTB und bei denen ist es ähnlich.
Ich habe zwar nur maximal ne halbe Umdrehung zu tätigen, jedoch ist der "Freilauf" auch relativ schwergängig.

Abhilfe habe ich noch nicht gefunden, weil es eigentlich ja auch nicht stört.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass man diese große Rollen ja nur gezielt auf Karpfen einsetzt und einen butterweichen "Freilauf" einfach nicht braucht.

LG


----------



## Tino (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD*

Richtig!!!

Wenn die Rute fest steht,dann kann die leichteste Bremseinstellung ruhig etwas schwerer gehen.

Durch die üblichen Karpfenmontagen die zum Einsatz kommen,ist es nicht soooo wichtig.

Der nimmt auch etwas schwerer die Schnur wenn der sitzt!!!


----------



## Gxxmxn (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD*



Litschy schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> also ich habe die Shimano Ultegra 14000 XTB und bei denen ist es ähnlich.
> Ich habe zwar nur maximal ne halbe Umdrehung zu tätigen, jedoch ist der "Freilauf" auch relativ schwergängig.
> ...


Das stimmt schon dann fängt der Drill quasie ja schon direkt beim Biss an nech .... aber ich mag auch wohl Beifang wie Brassen oder oder oder, für die wirds schwer werden glaub ich


----------



## Gxxmxn (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD*



Tino schrieb:


> Richtig!!!
> 
> Wenn die Rute fest steht,dann kann die leichteste Bremseinstellung ruhig etwas schwerer gehen.
> 
> ...


 
Wie schon gesagt , hast auch recht,aber für den Beifang wirds schwierig nech #6


----------



## Tino (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD*

Ob der Beifang Schnur abziehen kann,ist doch völlig Schnuppe. 
Piept der Pieper musste eh an die Rute und gucken.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD*

Ausserdem ist das jau auch ganz normal das du ein paar mehr umdrehungen machen musst um deinen "freilauf" zu gewährleisten...
Sonst hättest du dir eine Rolle mit QD (Quick Drag) kaufen sollen.
Wie z.B . die Cormoran AKX ...
Die hat 2 Bremsknöppe. einer davon ist für die Quick drag, d.h. eine Umdrehung am Bremsknopf ändert die Einstellung von "Bremse zu" nach "Freilauf"...
Aber mal im Ernst, wie oben schon geschrieben... Wenn du mit ner Fluchtmontage fischt ist das eh besser etwas mehr gegendruck zu haben da sich der haken viel besser setzt...

Greetz


----------



## cyberpeter (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD*



Gadman schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt , hast auch recht,aber für den Beifang wirds schwierig nech #6



Wieso dass?

Erstmal muß der Beifang überhaupt die Kraft haben, das Festblei zu "verziehen" was bei Gewichten ab 80g nicht immer der Fall ist. Da hilft auch ein feinerer Freilauf nicht weiter.

Wenn der Beifang die "Kraft" hat, dann werden solche Bisse normaler Weise ohne Probleme angezeigt egal wie schwer man den Freilauf eingestellt hat - dafür sind die Hänger bzw. Swinger da die, je nach Einstellung, sensibler sind als jeder Freilauf.

Es sei denn, man setzt Swinger/Hänger nicht ein wobei ich in diesem Fall schon mal viel Spaß bei einem Fallbiß wünsche...

Das funktioniert übrigens nur, wenn man alles richtig eingestellt bzw. abgestimmt hat. Setzt man (zu) schwere Singer/Hänger ein oder man hat die Sensibilitätseinstellung beim Bißanzeiger zu grob eingestellt so dass die 10-15 cm Schnurzug, die beim Einsatz von Swingern bzw. Swingern immer da sind, nicht reichen um einen "Pipser" auszulösen.


Gruß Peter


----------



## rainerle (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist das jau auch ganz normal das du ein paar mehr umdrehungen machen musst um deinen "freilauf" zu gewährleisten...
> Sonst hättest du dir eine Rolle mit QD (Quick Drag) kaufen sollen.
> Wie z.B . die Cormoran AKX ...
> Die hat 2 Bremsknöppe. einer davon ist für die Quick drag, d.h. eine Umdrehung am Bremsknopf ändert die Einstellung von "Bremse zu" nach "Freilauf"...
> ...



|uhoh: was hat das alles damit zu tun, dass seine Bremse nicht sauber anläuft????


----------



## Gxxmxn (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD*

oh ja das Problem gabs ja auch noch


----------



## Gxxmxn (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD*

Aber alles gut mit swinger läufts bestens


----------



## Tino (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Es sei denn, man setzt Swinger/Hänger nicht ein wobei ich in diesem Fall schon mal viel Spaß bei einem Fallbiß wünsche...
> 
> 
> Gruß Peter




Ich habe zwar die MK 2 Swinger,aber nur im Koffer. Ich bin einfach zu faul die Dinger anzubasteln und zu nutzen.

Ich habe aber noch nie einen Fallbiss verpasst. 
Meine Prologic Polyphonischen Piepser ,schlagen bei einem Fallbiss zu 100% an.
Allerdings habe ich die Schnur auch immer ausreichend gespannt,was absolute Vorraussetznug dafür ist.
Wenn ich ausm Zelt stürme sehe ich das Licht am Pieper und das reicht mir.


----------



## Gxxmxn (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar die MK 2 Swinger,aber nur im Koffer. Ich bin einfach zu faul die Dinger anzubasteln und zu nutzen.
> 
> Ich habe aber noch nie einen Fallbiss verpasst.
> Meine Prologic Polyphonischen Piepser ,schlagen bei einem Fallbiss zu 100% an.
> ...



Willst die nicht verkaufen ?


----------



## cyberpeter (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD*

@ Tino


Hallo,

ich will jetzt nicht sagen dass es nicht geht, aber ich bin gerade am überlegen wie das überhaupt gehen soll, dass Du ohne eingehängten Swinger/Hänger einen Fallbiß mitbekommst ;+

Nicht dass wir uns falsch verstehen Fallbiß=Fisch kommt auf Dich zugeschwommen und die Schnur wird "locker". 

Da jetzt aber keine Beschwerung in Form eines Swingers/Hängers in der Schnur ist wird sich die Schnur, wenn überhaupt, beim "locker werden" nur ein paar cm Richtung Rolle bewegen und auch nur dann, wenn sie "bis aufs äußerste" gespannt ist, denn es zieht ja nichts gegen die lockere Schnur. Im gegenzu dazu muß vermutlich der Bißanzeiger auf sehr sensibel eingestellt werden den mehr als 1-2 cm "Bewegung" in der Schnur kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen.

Wenn es bei Dir funktioniert ist ok, aber die Probleme die man sich mit so straff gespannter Schnur und vermutlich sehr sensibler Bißanzeigereinstellung einhandelt wie z.B. fehlerhafte unsensible Bißerkennung, erst recht bei Sturm und kleinsten Schnurschwimmern, kein Absenken möglich, Gefahr aufgrund der Spannung die Montage zu "verziehen" usw. stehen zumindest meiner Meinung in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen also der Bequemlichkeit und ob Du damit wirklich jeden Fallbiß erkennst oder den Biß erst in dem Moment, wo der Karpfen sich "entschlossen" hat doch von Dir weg zu schwimmen, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher ...


Gruß Peter


----------



## Gxxmxn (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD*

Hab mir heute 3 Blaue mit Koffer von denen gekauft, hab 80 Euro für alles bezahlt, war fast n SCHNÄPCHEN oda |bla:


----------



## Tino (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> @ Tino
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...



Hallo Peter

Ich denke das dass Problem beim Angler selber liegt. 

Wer sagt ,dass es ohne Einhänger,Swinger nicht geht!?!?!?


Meine Piepser habe ich ganz normal auf meine gespannte Schnur eingestellt.
Mehr nicht!!!
Zum absenken nutze ich die Backleads von Fox in 112 gr. und damit senke ich die Schnur unmittelbar vor meiner Rute(ca. 1 m ) ab und fertig.

An meinem KD-Rig oder Stiff-Rig fische ich auch um die 100gr. auf normaler Distanz.

Wenn alles liegt straffe ich die Schnur,dass eine etwas verzögerte Schnurfreigabe eingestellt ist.( etwas träger Freilauf)

Ich fische mit Mono.
Die hat,auch nicht straff gespannt,etwas Dehnung die ausreicht soweit zurückzukommen ,dass die Pieper anschlagen.

Bei einer Festblei-Montage kannst du spannen wie du willst. Nimmt der Fisch den Köder,hakt er sich doch selbst.

Die Schnur ist aber überhaupt nicht stark gespannt das man drauf laufen kann.
Nur soviel, dass es reicht,dass die Pieper auslösen wenn die Schnur zurückkommt.
Bei Wind ist eine gut gestraffte Schnur Vorraussetzung dafür das deine Pieper nicht pausenlos am auslösen sind,oder?!

Das reicht für meine Pieper,dass sie anschlagen und ich das Nachleuchten sehe. Wenn ich es doch mal nicht früh genug schaffe aus dem Zelt zu stürzen,drücke ich den Memory-Knopf am Receiver,der mir dann den letzten Biss anzeigt.


Ich kann mich nicht beschweren und fische seitdem ohne die Mk2.

Probiere es doch mal aus Peter!!!

Wenn jemand Interesse an einem 3 er Set in Rot + Presentationskoffer hat? 

*Noch nie benutzt!!!*


----------



## cyberpeter (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD*

Hallo Tino,

112g Backlead und das Festblei selber vermutlich noch etwas schwerer damit es beim absenken bzw. spannen nicht verzogen wird, Freilauf straffer eingestellt...

Ob da jeder Bißanzeiger, vorallem bei kürzeren Entfernungen wenn nicht soviel Dehnung da ist sensibel genug ist bzw. sich so einstellen läßt dass man Fallbisse mitbekommt und ob man darüberhinaus aufgrund des nicht so leicht eingestellten Freilaufs und des vermutlich recht schweren Bleis sensiblere Zupfer oder kleine "aufgehängte Kleinfische" mitbekommt - ich weiß es nicht. Dazu erleichtert ein Swinger einem nicht so geübten Angler das spannen der Schnur ohne die ganze Montage.

Auch würde zumindest mir bei einem fehlenden Swinger die "Auswertung" fehlen ob es ein Schnurschwimmer oder doch ein Biß war, welche man zumindest eingeschränkt an selbigen "ablesen" kann.

Auch wenn Du das für Dich "perfektioniert" hast und es offensichtlich funktioniert, sonst würdest Du es ja nicht schreiben, sehe ich einfach zu viele "Schwachstellen" bzw. Sachen die man falsch machen kann, als das man sagen könnte oder es jedem empfehlen könnte "Swinger/Hänger sind generell überflüssig". 

Ob ich es mal versuche - vielleicht aber nicht um es einzusetzen sondern nur um meine "Neugier" zu befriedigen. Aber mir fehlt irgendwo der Anreiz es zu versuchen, denn bis auf die 20 Sekunden Zeitersparnis beim Aufbau und dass ich 150g weniger schleppen muß fehlen mir einfach die Vorteile. Selbst das Argument Geld ist keines weil man sich für ein paar Cent aus einem Ü-Ei,weichem Draht, etwas Kleber und wenn man höhere Anforderungen hat noch einem Knicklicht und natürlich ein paar kleinen Steinen zur individuellen Beschwerung ein hervorragender beleuchteten Hänger bauen kann. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Tino (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD*

Ich sage nicht das ich jeden kleinsten Zupfer mitbekomme. Aber für einen Karpfen der sich am Köder zu schaffen macht,reichte es bis jetzt. Das Ganze ist ja nicht wer weiss wie bombenfest angeknallt. Einen  Fisch der das Blei bewegen kann,bekomme ich aber dennoch gut mit. Aber ich werde es mal beim nächsten Mal mit den Dingern versuchen. Ich sage auch nicht das es besser ohne die Teile ist. Ich bin nur zu faul die Dinger ranzubasteln. Fische fange ich auch so,vielleicht aber mehr ,mit den Dingern,Peter.


----------



## cyberpeter (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD*

Hallo Tino,

Wenn ein Fisch mal hängt, wirst Du ihn mit deiner Methode außer in Ausnahmefällen auch bekommen da hast Du recht. Du bist halt nicht ganz so flexibel was Bleigewicht und Freilaufeinstellung angeht.

Gerade die Fox sind sehr schnell "rangebastelt" weil man den Tag montiert lassen kann und den Swinger bloß "draufschieben" muß... 

Ob Du mit mehr fängst hängt davon ab wie Du sie einsetzt und was für Rückschlüsse Du ziehst.

Wenn nach einem kurzem Pipser der Hänger weiter durchhängt als vorher ist das "undankbar" weil es ein Schnurschwimmer oder ein Fallbiß sein kann der nicht gehakt hat. Passiert das häufiger oder liegt die Montage ganz am Ufer, sind das nach meiner Erfahrung überwiegend Schnurschwimmer und man sollte besser absenken denn mehrere  Fallbisse hintereinander sind eher unwarscheinlich. Schnurschwimmern sollte man schon Beachtung schenken denn die Montage wird dabei meist auch über den Grund gezogen und  kann Dreck aufsammeln oder den Haken beschädigen was sie im schlimmsten Fall funktionlos macht. Ein  Blick auf die Montage schadet aber trotzdem nicht.

Ist der Swinger nach dem Pipser weiter in Richtung Rute dann war es sehr warscheinlich ein Biß bei dem der Haken nicht oder nicht richtig gegriffen hat. Passiert das häufiger, sollte man sich Gedanken über seine Montage  machen also vertüttelt, Haarlänge passt nicht zum Beißverhalten, Köder  zu klein oder falsch für Brassen usw. Hier dann mit Absenken anzufangen, weil man denkt es sei ein Schnurschwimmer kostet nur unnötig Zeit. Es bringt einem aber auch nichts wenn man nicht weis, wie man das Problem evtl. lösen kann.

Sicher ist das nicht hunderprozentig immer so richtig, aber die Erfahrung hat gezeigt dass es zumindest sehr oft so war. Deshalb ist es auch wichtig, dass man die Swinger/Hänger auf beiden Ruten in der gleichen Höhe hat um zu sehen was sich bei einem Pipser "geändert" hat.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Tino (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD*

Danke Peter für deine sehr ausführliche Erklärung. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall beherzigen.


----------



## Gxxmxn (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Crosscast S 5000 LD*

Ich werds von Freitag auf Samstag das erste Mal ausprobieren, mal schaun wie ich mit zurecht komme. Sollte ja nich all zu schwierig sein


----------

